# fattening up a skinny horse



## jaynedoc (3 June 2008)

I have just purchased an id x thoroughbred (16 hh) more thoroughbred that id in build though, and I feel he is on the skinny side and could do with putting a bit of weight on. As well as building his muscles up on his top line.
He is a very calm laid back temperment, so laid back he is practically horizontal!!

I have put him on Hi Fi lite and pony cubes for now, as he was only on grass when I bought him so thought should introduce hard feed slowly.  but do I need to feed anything else that is good for a bit of weight gain without changing temperement?


----------



## gembob (3 June 2008)

any pics?


----------



## Dressagebabe (3 June 2008)

Bailey's topline condition cubes No4 are very good for weight gain without the fiz but make sure you are doing lots of work as well or his horizontal temperament may become Vertical with any food increase!! I would have thought with all the lush grass we have around at the moment he should start to put on weight especially if he is being fed at night with a hay net etc.  Try to avoid course mixes as they are full of sticky sugar and not good for feet especially if he has only been on basic food as the sudden increase in sugars can cause laminitis even in the not so fat horse too!


----------



## Silverspring (3 June 2008)

I use Barley rings all year round to keep weight on my horse but it's not great for building muscle if that's what he needs.  My old warmblood was really under condition when I got him and a back of blue chip did the trick


----------



## kerilli (3 June 2008)

Baileys Number 4 Conditioning Cubes. they are a thing of wonder, horse stays sane, they're very palatable, and make a big difference very quickly.


----------



## TGM (3 June 2008)

Is he actually underweight or is he just lacking muscle?  You should be able to feel his ribs easily but not see them.

If he is truly underweight, then to start with I would get his teeth checked to ensure he is able to get the most out of the food he is getting and also get a worm count done.

Is the horse stabled at times or is he out 24/7?  If he comes into the stable at any point ensure he has access to good quality hay all the time he is in.  Is he on good grazing?

How long have you had him and does he seem to be increasing his weight since you bought him?  Do you weigh tape him regularly?  How many feeds a day does he get?

You could consider giving him a higher energy chaff as Hi Fi Lite is really a diet food for good doers!  You could try something like Alfa A, Alfa A Oil or Spiller's Conditioning Fibre.

You could also swap the pony cubes for a conditioning cube - there are many on the market, such as Dodson &amp; Horrell Build Up, Spiller's Conditioning Cubes etc.  I'm afraid it is a bit trial and error as some brands seem to suit some horses better than other!  You'll probably get some people saying Brand X did wonders for their horse, whilst others say it sent their's ballistic!

If you ring the relevant feed helpline they can advise on the right amount to feed for the size, type and workload of your horse.

Do avoid the 'bit of everything approach' though.  So many people get so confused by all the recommendations of weight gain foods that they end up trying all of them in one go.  They'll feed a scoop of Brand X, a scoop of Brand Y, some linseed, some sugar beet, a balancer, some barley and 101 supplements!  If you are going to feed a commercial complete food it is best to feed it in the way it is designed, on its own with perhaps a chaff, and plenty of forage.


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (3 June 2008)

Personaly wouldn't waste your money on all those 'topline condition' feeds. I really rate Alfa-A oil, soya is brillant for condition, and some cheap basic mix to make sure he's getting everything. Depending on how poor he is then I would add speedi beat to start with. If he's stabled then ad-lib hay of course. Don't know about you but I have WAY to much spring grass so that really should be in your favour. Can't beat building them up with lots of hacking ideally including plenty of hill work. Lunging is brillant too and jumping should get his backend in shape. 

If you need a rough idea how much; I had a very similar ISH (Many a hour was spent pondering on the where abouts of the ID!) from last October to April; six year old, lacked condition (and a engine). He had a large haynet of decent hay at night (Which worked out about ad-lib), morning feed was 1/2 alfa-a oil and 3/4 mix and the same in the evening but during winter he had a covering of the scoop pre soaked of speedi beat. Oh and like said - grass is very good hear. Just remember it's pointless feeding him big meals because he won't be capable of digesting them properly.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Ps I'm sure you haven't forgotten the laws of HHO meaning you must post photos of him


----------



## BankEndRescue (3 June 2008)

Alpha with oil is brill as is Baileys outshine and their conditioning cubes and fibre beet, i use this on all our rescues and the results are amazing


----------



## zoeshiloh (3 June 2008)

Another one here that wouldn't 'waste' money on top line conditioning cubes - I have tried most of the build up mixes now, and always go back to the 'old traditional' approach. I had a horse that was skin and bone, and fed him on bran, competition mix and soya oil, and he piled on the weight.


----------



## jesterfaerie (3 June 2008)

I may be shot down for this but I personally do not think that a topline mix (or similar) is going to help with the muscle loss, only correct exercise and fittening work will put muscle on him. As for the weight gain I put my TB on as much grazing as possible, decent adlib hay and alfa a oil and he is a completly different horse now.


----------



## gina2201 (3 June 2008)

Norman is on Alpha A (or Alpha A Oil) and Baileys No.4 which we thought we'd give a go after Saracen Show Improver Mix which unfortunately he loved but it went to his head rather than his body! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 He seems to be better covered, but still not there, and he gets fed plenty.....be interested to hear of any other good product/s....


----------



## Steeleydan (3 June 2008)

When my sister first got her horse a TB, it was middle of hunting season so not much grass about he was a walking rake and embarassing to show to people he is 16.1hh and only weighed 475kg on the weight tape! Not only was he thin he was and still is a fussy feeder he hates all coarse mix.and alpha., So we put him on the cheapest simplest pony nuts, a bit of Molichop(not really keen but eats it), sugar beet and, Alan and Page Calm and Condition(he loves that).We give him as much Haylage as he will eat(he is never left with out it. And during hunt season out in the field as much as possible during the day, this diet works for him and he is now 552kg on the weight tape, and stays around this. Although he is ruoghed off for the summer turned out 24/7 on good grass. I totally agree with Jesterfairie there is nothing better than spring grass for getting weight on, and turned out 24/7 it keps TB horses sane. Could you try and get your horse turned out day and night on good grass then give him a feed when you bring him in to ride. I also think haylage is better than hay for weight gain.


----------



## Frances28 (3 June 2008)

I have a TB Mare and had terrible trouble keep the weight on. I was advised to use Bailey's No.17 Top Line Conditioning mix. She looks amazing.


----------



## Dressagebabe (3 June 2008)

A horse has to be well covered to turn the fat into muscle so it is important that the horse is of a good weight before you can start building muscle.


----------



## jaynedoc (3 June 2008)

Thanks for all advice.
He is thankfully not too underweight but you can clearly see his ribs which makes me think he needs more weight on him.

He is in a paddock which is ok grazing but with all the rain is becomming waterlogged so I have to bring in at night. 

I have only had him 1 week and he was weighed when I had a saddle fitted a couple of days ago. They did say he could do with more weight.

I do understand that muscle build up is all to do with exercise so I will be address that issue and start on a basic fitness regime to buld him up slowly, 

He is an allrounder horse but the previous owner (a teenager) lost interest and he had been left in a field to wither away. Hence the muscle loss. 
I was giving him a large full haynet to munch on overnight but every morning there is not a scrap of hay to be seen even on the floor so tonight i have put up two full haynets. 
I will try the alfala a ooil and some conditioning cubes and let you all know how we progress. I will also organise some photos to share with you all my new boy. Many thanks again!


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (4 June 2008)

My new horse arrived about a month ago and I was shocked at the state he arrived in. 16hh 7 yr old Irish TB straight out of a racing yard. He was v.thin and had a very stary coat and generally looked awful. 

Since then he's been out 24 7 on good grass, has been wormed, had teeth done, has breakfast and supper consisting of half scoop pony nuts, half scoop pasture mix, double handful of chaff with vegetable oil in and Pro Pell plus in the evenings and he has put on god knows how much weight. His condition has improved ten fold and I would put most of it down to the good summer grass!! He looks fantastic. He also feels fantastic - perhaps too fantastic. We had a bit of an "issue" with some cows coming charging down a field to investigate us last night... cue lots of jumping up and down and fly bucking etc. Can't be too much wrong with him anymore!!

Perhaps you should get one of the large haylage haynets and feed him hay in that. My horse also eats every last scrap of hay and then will start weaving when that runs out which sends me barmy. If its p*ssing with rain and I put him in he has one of these haynets with tiny holes and it keeps him occupied and makes him eat slowly!!


----------



## TGM (4 June 2008)

As you have only had him a week you might find just changing his chaff and feeding adlib hay is sufficent for him to gain weight.  Weigh tape him weekly and if he still doesn't seem to be increasing weight then try the conditioning cubes.


----------

